# My heart belongs to you



## MingRaymond

Hi everyone,
I would like to have this sentence translated into all languages, please help me.

Chinese：我的心屬於你。


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Mé srdce patří Tobě.

Jana


----------



## Tino_no

Is spanish: Mi corazón te pertenece.


----------



## Merlin

In the Philippines there are a couple of ways to say it.
1. Ang puso ko'y sa'yo.
2. Ang puso ko'y para lang sa'yo.
3. Ang puso ko'y pagmamay-ari mo lamang.

Hope this helps.


----------



## allwords

_Finnish: "Sydämeni kuuluu sinulle" *...and Good Luck!  *_


----------



## cochagua

Moje srce je tvoje (esloveno)


----------



## dimitra

Greek: 'Ç êáñäéÜ ìïõ óïõ áíÞêåé' (I kardia mou sou aniki)


----------



## Whodunit

dimitra said:
			
		

> Greek: 'Ç êáñäéÜ ìïõ óïõ áíÞêåé' (I kardia mou sou aniki)


 
Oops, I think you meant: 'Η καρδιά μου σου ανήκει.'   You should use another encoding.

*In German:*

*Mein Herz gehört dir.*


----------



## Mononen from Sweden

In swedish: "Mitt hjärta tillhör dig." Same as; "My heart is yours."
A common thing to say in swedish actually.


----------



## Tisia

Here it is in Persian:

Qalbam mal-e tust :  قلبم مال توست 
My heart is yours.


----------



## Samaruc

In Valencian/Catalan:

Literal translation:
*El meu cor et pertany*

However, I thik it would be easier:
*El meu cor és teu* (my heart is yours)


----------



## Agnieszka1980

In Polish: Moje serce należy do Ciebie.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

En esperanto: Mia koro apartenas al vi.


----------



## Whodunit

In Arabic, it could be:

.قلبي لك
Qalbii lak (_m._)/laki (_f._).

qalb = heart
-ii = my
lak(i) = ... belong(s) to you

The present form of "be" doesn't exist in Arabic.


----------



## MingRaymond

Thank you,everyone.


----------



## Katya

And one more translation in Russian

Мое сердце принадлежит тебе


----------



## Eempje

A Dutch translation:

Mijn hart behoord aan jou.


----------



## Vanda

In Portuguese:


Meu coração é seu!


----------



## Sev

French : "Mon coeur t'appartient" or "Mon coeur est à toi"


----------



## typistemilio

En Maya yucateco:

In puksi'ik'al a tia'al.

¡Saludillos!


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:
לבי שייך לך


----------



## alby

In croatian:

 Moje srce pripada tebi 
 or
 Moje srce je tvoje


----------



## yasemin

turkish:
kalbim sana ait (my heart belongs to you)
kalbim senin(dir) (my heart is yours)

in turkish the words gönül and yürek mean heart (kalp) too.
therefore, 
gönlüm sana ait 
yüreğim sana ait 
gönlüm senindir
yüreğim senindir
are also possible translations


----------



## GeorgiaL

Nearest I know in Scottish Gaelic is 'I love you', which is 'tha gaol agam ort'


----------



## martinemussies

Eempje said:
			
		

> A Dutch translation:
> 
> Mijn hart behoord aan jou.


 
In this case, we write "behoort" ; with a t. 
I'll try to explain why:

I walk = ik loop
you walk = jij loopt (just add a t)
it walks = het loopt (idem)

same for: ik behoor, jij behoort, het (hart) behoort.... 

Hope you understand. 

But, back-topic, I'd go for: 

_Mijn hart behoort jou toe._

In my opinion, that's just more beautiful. 

Love, Martine.


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:
			
		

> In Portuguese:
> 
> 
> Meu coração é seu!


Also:

Meu coração lhe pertence.
O meu coração pertence-te.


----------



## MingRaymond

Thank you.


----------



## pondiki

And in dutch: Mijn hart behoort jou toe.


----------



## sszeto

Chinese（simplify）~我的心属于你的~


----------



## Malla

In icelandic:  Hjarta mitt tilheyrir þér. or Hjarta mitt er þitt


----------



## Gira

In Icelandic: Hjarta mitt tilheyrir þér.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> In Arabic, it could be:
> 
> .قلبي لك
> Qalbii lak*a* (_m._)/laki (_f._).
> 
> qalb = heart
> -ii = my
> lak(i) = ... belong(s) to you
> 
> The present form of "be" doesn't exist in Arabic.


 
Please notice the correction in pink above.  The correction pronunciation is "laka."

The sentence you suggest means "My heart is yours."  That works, but it doesn't sound as poetic as the original version.  I suggest

*قلبي ملكك*
_(m. *qalbii mulkuka*; f. *qalbii mulkuki*)_

That literally means "My heart is your possession."  A literal translation of "belong" would not work here.


----------



## Encolpius

in Hungarian I'd use a simpler form: 

*Tiéd a szívem.* (my heart is yours)


----------

